# Crimson Peak - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Gothic Romance-Film von Guillermo del Toro



## FlorianStangl (13. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crimson Peak - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Gothic Romance-Film von Guillermo del Toro* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crimson Peak - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Gothic Romance-Film von Guillermo del Toro


----------



## FlorianStangl (13. Mai 2015)

Dürfte ein Film nach meinem Geschmack werden


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2015)

Tom Hiddleston? Dann wird der eh geschaut.


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2015)

Macht nen vielversprechenden Eindruck!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2015)

Mit "gothic romance" ist aber das Ambiente gemeint - oder ist das tatsächlich hauptsächlich eher ne Romanze? ^^


----------



## Kinorenegade (14. Mai 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus das Set-Design. Ich glaube, er wäre der perfekte Kandidat für eine Bloodborne Verfilmung  . Eine Mischung aus Hellboy, Pans Labyrinth und Crimson Peak wäre sicher auch optisch im Kino eine Wucht...


----------

